# Grounding



## Deerhunter9484 (Mar 19, 2011)

Can you use AL for a ground wire to a metal building


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

250.62 tells us it can be copper or aluminum or even copper clad aluminum. Aluminum and copper clad aluminum, when installed outdoors cannot be terminated within 18" of the earth.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

250.120 may also be what the OP is thinking possibly?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Deerhunter9484 said:


> Can you use AL for a ground wire to a metal building


Aluminum is a very good conductor. With the appropriate sizing and properly terminated connections...why not?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

When I first started doing work here in NC my boss used to give us aluminum wire for the ground rods.  I didn't know any better so.....


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I'd rather try to weave aluminum wire one sized larger through a building than copper. The PM would probably like the difference in the cost of the cut too.


----------

